# Cheap Folder - is this worth a punt?



## punkypossum (28 Oct 2009)

I'm looking for a cheap folder - basically it only needs to get me down the road for about 1.5 miles (and it's a flat road) a few times a week, to be then shoved in the boot of a car.

Found this one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/20-Folding-Bi...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item2a01f4868f

Not a known brand and pretty heavy, but seems reasonable for the price and what I want it for. I just don't need anything like a brompton, etc and don't want an expensive one where I will just worry about it getting knicked, but don't want to end up with a complete bso either.

Also, would it fit my 34 inch legs? Can't work out where the seatpost measurements are taken from... Would it be from the floor or the BB?

I know I'd probably be better of going second hand, but there is just something about a brand new shiny bike, even if it's a cheapo....


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

This thread on YACF might be of interest;
http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=24859.0


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Oct 2009)

surely it's worth going round the second hand shops. they usually have old raleigh's or shoppers in. my mate got one for £20.

34" legs, wow thats long. how tall are you punky?


----------



## punkypossum (28 Oct 2009)

Just under 6 foot - The stress about my electrics must have made me appear smaller when we met! Seriously tho, with it being a rather basic machine for a basic purpose, how much can actually go wrong? The yacf thread never really gave the outcome...

That Compass Marine one seems to get good reviews and is in a similar price range, so surely they can't all be complete cr@p???


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Oct 2009)

i agree. it's got shimano gearing. i bet that on it's own would be worth what they are asking. even if it is shoot, you could ebay it on to someone else.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (28 Oct 2009)

I wouldn't buy before seeing it 'in person'. At a cycling promotional event we stumbled over in Portsmouth there was a stall where you could try out different bikes. We had a go on some of the other folding bikes, the ride styles on them all are very different, but I was particularly unimpressed with the screws/bolts that you needed to loosen/tighten to fold one of them up - they were very stiff and hurt my hands. If I had to do that every day...


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

punkypossum said:


> That Compass Marine one seems to get good reviews and is in a similar price range, so surely they can't all be complete cr@p???


The YACF thread is an ongoing review - if you can wait to buy, it could be worth following.

I've heard the Compass Marine often recommended as a budget choice (I'm sure the foldsoc website has done as much).



> [SIZE=-1]*A to B tip: *[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Unless you're looking for a rare top-end model, our advice is to ignore the Dahon brand altogether and go for a cheaper 'badge-engineered' model. Our top buy at the moment is a German-market 20-inch Dahon with a Compass Marine badge for just £70. Why pay more?


 (AtoB magazine)
http://www.atob.org.uk/Buyers'_Guide.html
[/SIZE]


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

It's mentioned in this place too;

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=33617

;-)


----------



## SavageHoutkop (28 Oct 2009)

Just noticed your time of posting - I have a rule never to act on anything decided after midnight until I've slept...


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

The Raleigh 20 may only cost you £20, but then you have the additional cost of blinging it, innit.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...mage_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAw


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Oct 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> The Raleigh 20 may only cost you £20, but then you have the additional cost of blinging it, innit.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...mage_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CCEQ9QEwAw



Cor, now I've seen that, I rather fancy one. I have a lot of the bling ready for it.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Oct 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Cor, now I've seen that, I rather fancy one. I have a lot of the bling ready for it.



Tell me about it.

I found an abandoned one near home last year - toyed with the idea of grabbing it, but decided against...


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2009)

As a R20 owner, I would recommend one. The only thing I will say is to check the bottom bracket for play as these are non-standard parts and replacements won't be expensive but can take a bit of tracking down.


----------



## urbanfatboy (28 Oct 2009)

Do the bling!!

I took mine from this 






to this





It was fun!!!

Having said that, my advice if you want an easily trasportable folder for short runs is to go for a 16" wheel version, preferably without a derallieur, either a single or perhaps a sturmey 3 speed

you'll get a S/H Dahon of this type 



for under a hundred or even better its 3 speed equivalent, without the diagonal for a few quid more. i always carry one in my car.
or it's 3 speed equivalent for un


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2009)

ANother oldie to consider is the Dawes Kingpin. Similar to the Raleigh Twenty, more exclusive and apparently a superior product (according to some. I have never rode one).


----------



## punkypossum (28 Oct 2009)

Sod it, I'm feeling adventurous, so I have just ordered one of those ebay ones - didn't really want 16" wheels or a restoration project, although the old raleighs are pretty cool, so the ebay cheapo it is!

It might turn out to be a nightmare bike, but hey - I'll keep you updated! Quite excited about it now, I have to admit!


----------



## Crankarm (1 Nov 2009)

A 1.5 mile ride?? Can't you walk instead? Surely this would be the most cost effective option.


----------



## Banjo (1 Nov 2009)

I bought a Compass Marine single speed folder about 4 or 5 years ago for £69.99 .Dont use it everyday but it does get a fair bit of use on holiday etc. 












Its as heavy as a full size bike but rides really welll. Longest ride so far was 22 miles no problem at all.It would be nice to have gears but it is surprisingly good on hills that arent too steep.

I dont hammer it as I dont think it would survive to much abuse.It came with a luggage rack sidestand and bell.


----------



## punkypossum (1 Nov 2009)

Crankarm said:


> A 1.5 mile ride?? Can't you walk instead? Surely this would be the most cost effective option.



Yes, I could walk, but although it is a main road it is in a non-residential area of town, so it's pretty dead at night apart from a few chavs hanging round occasionally, so being female I don't actually fancy walking it on my own in the dark (we are talking mainly late evening/night trips here...) Feel safer on a bike - I know that might be an illusion, but somehow I'd feel far more vulnerable walking it...


----------



## Crankarm (1 Nov 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Yes, I could walk, but although it is a main road it is in a non-residential area of town, so it's pretty dead at night apart from a few chavs hanging round occasionally, so being female I don't actually fancy walking it on my own in the dark (we are talking mainly late evening/night trips here...) Feel safer on a bike - I know that might be an illusion, but somehow I'd feel far more vulnerable walking it...



A bike would indeed be preferable then.


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2009)

punkypossum said:


> Feel safer on a bike - I know that might be an illusion, but somehow I'd feel far more vulnerable walking it...



I agree with you - at night in an area without lots of houses around I feel safer on a bike too.


----------



## punkypossum (2 Nov 2009)

Well, a large and very heavy box has just arrived - hopefully get some time tomorrow to unpack and assemble it in peace!


----------



## robrinay (1 Apr 2018)

I got hold of a Dawes folding shopper a few years ago with the intention of ‘doing a Sheldon Brown’ on it - he explained how to do a fantastic refurb on his website. Sadly I never got round to it and sold it for a slight profit.


----------

